# NSA + FBI + Level 3 + Tierpoint = Total Monitoring



## drmike (Nov 26, 2013)

Souce: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/26/technology/a-peephole-for-the-nsa.html

*N.S.A. May Have Hit Internet Companies at a Weak Spot*



> Mr. Levison said it was unclear how that tap was installed, whether through Level 3, which sold bandwidth to Lavabit, or at the Dallas facility where his servers and networking equipment are stored. When Mr. Levison asked the facility’s manager about the tap, he was told the manager could not speak with him. A spokesman for TierPoint, which owns the Dallas facility, did not return a call seeking a comment.


While none of this new (the taps / port mirroring) to those of you who have worked within ISPs/datacenters, the nature of the taps further upstream sort of it.

The spooks are in the fiber.  Ghosts in the line.


----------



## dano (Nov 26, 2013)

It was most likely the upstream providers, but it also could have just as easily had been tapped at the data center level for that particular case. With the tactics that are used by our government, I am sure they used all means necessary to scare everyone in the path to Lavabit's systems, so either wouldn't surprise me much.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 26, 2013)

drmike I thought you had something new . It's still CC related


----------



## Francisco (Nov 26, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> drmike I thought you had something new . It's still CC related


How so? Tierpoint is a pretty decent sized DC.

If anything it's privacy related, not CC 

Francisco


----------

